# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > حرفه ای: خواندن فایل psd و نمایش لایه ها در فرم های شفاف یا ترانسپرنت

## Black_Strom

با سلام. من یه پروژه با وی بی میخواستم طراحی کنم که با کمک اون بشه یک فایل psd را بهش بدیم و اون فایل را بخونه و لایه های داخل فایل را به صورت جدا جدا بتونه روی فرم به صورت ترانسپرنت یا شفاف نشون بده، سورس پیدا کردم که لایه های داخل فایل psd را میخونه و روی فرم میاره ولی مشکل من الان نشون دادن روی فرم ترانسپرنته، کد نمیخوام که فرم شفاف بسازم بلکه کدی میخوام بتونه این دو حالت را باهم ترکیب کنه.  مثال دقیقترش هم این میشه که من یه فایل فتوشاپ دارم دو تا لایه دارم یکی یک کلید هست و دیگری همون کلید با رنگ مختلف که حالت over هست.میخوام توی وبی دو تا لایه را بخونه و کلید را روی یه فرم شفاف نشون بده و وقتی با ماوس روی اون رفتم لایه دوم را نشون بده.  از دوستان کسی میتونه کمک کنه بهم.  تشکر

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

بیا این سایت را نگاه کن ببین مشکلت حل میشه
سایت

----------


## Black_Strom

با سلام ممنون از پاسخت ولی در حال حاظر ocx با سورس رایگان که کارش خوندن فرمت های مختلف عکس هست در اینترنت فراوون یافت میشه ،70 درصد کار من تمام شده و الان میتونم فایل *(PSD  - فرمت فتوشاپ)* را بخونم و روی فرم بیارم ولی مشکلم نمایش روی دسکتاپ هست بدین صورت که باید فرم شفاف یا تراسنپارنت بشه و فقط لایه ای که روی فرم نمایش داده شده ، نمایش داده بشه.با کمک توابع +GDI و همچنین توابع مربوط به layered کردن window ها در API هم تلاش کردم ولی باز کار نداد احتمالا یه جای کد نویسی من مشکل داره ، فقط منتظرم ببینم کسی نمونه کدی نداره بزاره یا اینکه سورس بفرستم مشکلش را حل کنه.

----------

